# Motoped Survival Bike



## Sentry18

Kind of an interesting little unit. It was on my oldest son's Christmas list, an attempt at either hope or humor. But it might have worked because I kind of want one, especially if street prices are better than MSRP.

http://www.motoped-choose-your-adventure.com/survival/



> SURVIVAL BIKE
> 
> The Survival Bike is your tactical blank canvas.
> 
> A utilitarian, military-inspired super-hauler, it comes outfitted with a universal rack that accepts a myriad of bolt-on mounts, harnesses, and fitments so you can pack along darned near anything you can imagine.
> 
> A primary fuel tank plus the added fuel from two side-mounted tanks will take you 400 to 500 miles without a fill-up. That's a good thing when you're traveling through the desert on a horse with no name. . .
> 
> This bike was built for the creative survivalist. Apply your favorite gear and escape with your life. For inspiration, check out the limited edition Black Ops version we've created.
> 
> Specs
> 
> Engine Displacement - 49cc
> Max Horsepower - 2.47 HP @ 7500 RPM
> Max Torque - 1.70 ft-lbs @ 5500 RPM
> Starter Type - Electric & Kickstart
> Transmission Type - Two Speed Internal Automatic
> Front Suspension - Adjustable DNM USD-8 Forks (8" travel)
> Rear Suspension - Adjustable DNM Burner - RCP2 Shock
> Brakes - Hayes Prime DH Hydraulic Forged 4 - Piston Calipers. Hayes 224 (9") Roters
> Rim Size - Alex Rims 26" Front & 24" Rear
> Tire Size - Front: 24 x 2.6 Rear: 24 x 3
> Wheelbase - 52"
> Bottom Bracket Height - 10"
> Seat Height - 35" (Adjustable)
> Max Speed - 24 MPH
> Unit Weight - 132 lbs.
> 
> Features
> 
> • Patented Jacksaft Pedal Drive System
> 
> • 165mm Square Tapered Aluminum Crank Arms
> 
> • DNM Adjustable Front and Rear Suspension (8" active travel)
> 
> • 4130 Chromoly Single Tube Frame (2.8" Wall Thickness)
> 
> • Double Heat Treated 6061 Aluminum Swing Arm
> 
> • 22" by 6" Aluminum Rear Rack (50 lb max load)
> 
> • Hayes Prime DH Hydraulic Forged Mono-bloc 4-Piston Calipers Front & Rear
> 
> • Hayes 224mm (9") Rotors Front & Rear
> 
> • Custom Motoped® Alex Rims 26" F & 24" R 36H 13 gauge spokes
> 
> (Wider, thicker dual wall design)
> 
> • Rotopax 1 Gallon Fuel Tanks (x2)
> 
> • Custom Motoped® performance rear hub.
> 
> from 2,499.00
> 
> Survival depends on preparedness. With an over-sized rack to strap on a sundry of necessities, plus nearly 3 gallons of fuel on board, you'll want for nothing but more terrain to tackle.


----------



## ZoomZoom

Hmmm,
Looks cool but with 49cc, under 2.5HP and over 130 pounds empty, something tells me "performance" is an oxymoron.


----------



## Cotton

I doubt that thing would make it to a desert while loaded, probably have to push it at high elevations. For $2500 you could get a herd of donkeys capable of carrying tons of gear. If all else fails you can eat them! Just sayin… 

After thinking about it a while and checking other bikes on the market. I'd want something with at least a 250cc engine. That would give some real power and speed for survival (bike).


----------



## airdrop

The Engine looks a lot like the old Honda 50 and it was rated more HP than this one ,wonder how much work to make it go faster weeee


----------



## mosquitomountainman

We have gasoline motors on a bike we are testing as a bug out bicycle. So far works great. Probably be a book out about it next summer. Got more testing to do.


----------



## ZoomZoom

Have pondered putting one of my chainsaw engines on a bike. Somewhere around 5.2HP and 12,000 RPM's. That bike would fly...


----------



## shadowrider

I'm thinking you would need a gear or 3 there Zoom.


----------



## JustCliff

I saw those in October at the International Motorcycle Expo in Orlando, Fl. They had a pretty nice display. They appeared to be well built, but they didn't have a demo bike for the crowds of people. For the price, I would go for a regular motorcycle. A used 250-400cc can be had fairly cheap and it can be outfitted fairly cheap.


----------



## NaeKid

JustCliff said:


> I saw those in October at the International Motorcycle Expo in Orlando, Fl. They had a pretty nice display. They appeared to be well built, but they didn't have a demo bike for the crowds of people. For the price, I would go for a regular motorcycle. A used 250-400cc can be had fairly cheap and it can be outfitted fairly cheap.


My latest motorcycle magazine was showing off a new Husqvarna FE350 and FE501 ( http://www.husqvarna-motorcycles.com/en_ca/enduro/fe-501-usa.html ) .... the article described it as an amazing street-legal dirtbike where you just point it and go, not like my KLR650 where I have to pick my lines carefully due to its massive weight and size. Right now, I would seriously consider the Husqy or Yama-hopper XT250 as a great light-weight bug-out-bike ... my KLR as the big-pig for bugging out.


----------



## cnsper

The thing about these is that if it is kept under 25-30 mph in most states there is no motorcycle license needed to operate them. Hence the 24 mph speed limit. In any case you can get away from people on foot and most vehicles because of where you can go with it. As to not working in the desert, you can also assist by pedaling also.


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler

OH GREAT GOO me want


----------

